# Brake Light



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a 03 Mazda 626, when you step on brake pedal hard the brake light comes on, after you let the pedal go light goes off, it doesn't light up with normal average driving only when you press fairly hard. What might be the problem ?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You are low on brake fluid.

Check the master cylinder fill level.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And if it is low time to start checking why it's low.
Leaking line, brake cylinder, internal leak in the master cylinder, ECT.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Already checked that first, it was ok. just below max and well above min. I don't think thats the problem


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

I've seen floats in the fluid reservoir (for turning the low fluid light on) go bad and sink enough to turn the light on during hard braking.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

shirbon said:


> Already checked that first, it was ok. just below max and well above min. I don't think thats the problem


Add some fluid to just above the full mark. The sensor on those cars can be very sensitive if not completely full.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Check the brake light switch at the pedal.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A malfunctioning sensor.

ED


----------



## mustang1968 (Oct 12, 2014)

It is definitely the brake light switch. It is a pressure switch on the brake pedal. some are adjustable some are not. It may just need to be adjusted or replaced. You want to adjust it to where the brake lights come on when you just barely move the pedal. you want the lights to come on before the brakes are engaged. good luck.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Shirbon
Are you referring to the brake warning light on the dashboard or the brake lights at the rear of the car??????? I am thinking the warning light on the dash.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

danpik said:


> Shirbon
> Are you referring to the brake warning light on the dashboard or the brake lights at the rear of the car??????? I am thinking the warning light on the dash.


Nice. I didn't even read it that way. Back to the low on fluid thing.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

yes I referring to the brake warning light. good point on the brake pedal adjustment I will have to check it. And the float level in master cylinder I don't think I would have thought of that, I did add some fluid after I checked it first but haven't tested for the light again yet as I am not the primary driver. Thanks for all the advice.


----------

